# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Ανω Πατησια #12610 υποψηφιος κομβος

## tzortzisd

Καλησπερα,
ειμαι ο [email protected] και θα ηθελα να συνδεθω στο AWMN.
Επειδη ειμαι καινουργιος στο χωρο, μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει?
Το id του κομβου μου ειναι το #12610.
Μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει στο scan τουλαχιστον για αρχη?
Exω στειλει στους γυρω για λινκ σε a για BB. Αλλα επειδη ακομα δεν εχουν απαντησει εαν ξερει καποιος κατι...
Ευχαριστω

----------


## [email protected]

Εγραψα απο αλλον χρηστη πρωτου ενεργοποιησω τον λογαριασμο μου απο λαθος
Εαν εχει καποιος διαθεσιμο IF αλλιως θα αναγκαστω να μπω σε client mode
Φιλικα,
Γαβριηλ

----------


## dti

Welcome! Πες του Δημήτρη να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου αν θέλει να του δανείσω εξοπλισμό για το scan.
Διόρθωσε το nodeid που έχεις βάλει στο profile σου, το σωστό είναι 12610 και όχι 16210...

----------


## Acinonyx

Έχεις 3 επιλογές με σειρά προτεραιότητας:

spooky
bedrock
Warhawk

Σίγουρα θα βλέπεις κάποιον από τους τρείς. Θα σου πρότεινα να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί τους και να κανονίσεις να γίνει δοκιμή με φακό το βράδυ μιάς και η απόσταση είναι πολύ μικρή.

----------


## tzortzisd

Τελικά μετά τπ σκαν
βρηκαμε μονο τα εξης 3 ΑΡ:
#34
#1397
#3725

Ολα σε παρα πολυ χαμηλά σήματα.
Περιμένουμε μήπως οι γείτονες μας αφήσουν να βάλουμε στην ταράτσα τους τον εξοπλισμο

----------


## Acinonyx

> Τελικά μετά τπ σκαν
> βρηκαμε μονο τα εξης 3 ΑΡ:
> #34
> #1397
> #3725
> 
> Ολα σε παρα πολυ χαμηλά σήματα.
> Περιμένουμε μήπως οι γείτονες μας αφήσουν να βάλουμε στην ταράτσα τους τον εξοπλισμο


Οι #1397 (Πετρούπολη) και #3725 (Ίλιον) είναι πολύ μακρυά οπότε θα συνδεθείς στον #34 jabarlee (Γαλάτσι).

Πολύ περίεργο πάντως που δεν πιάνεις άλλους γιατί υπάρχουν αρκετοί κόμβοι στην περιοχή... Τί οπτική έχεις και με τί εξοπλισμό έκανες scan;

----------


## tzortzisd

Η οπτική είναι περιορισμένη αρκετά,
και ο εξοπλισμός δανεισμένος απο τον dti.

----------


## jabarlee

ωπ, κάπου είδα το όνομά μου παραπάνω!

Δεν έχω δυνατότητα να βγάλω άλλο bb link, οπότε σε εμένα μπορείς να συνδεθείς μόνο ως client. Το πρόβλημα σε αυτή τη περίπτωση είναι ότι ήδη έχω 13 clients & πολύ θόρυβο. Έτσι όλοι έχουνε πρόβλημα με σημαντικό lag. Σκέφτομαι μήπως κάποια στιγμή σηκώσω και ένα 2ο AP (αν και δε μου καλαρέσει η ιδέα), μέχρι τότε όμως έχουμε καιρό...

Θα ήταν χρήσιμο να ανεβάσεις 1-2 φωτογραφίες για να δούμε την οπτική σου

----------


## harrylaos

> Η οπτική είναι περιορισμένη αρκετά,


Εγω τι να πω? (300 μετρα bedrock).Μας κοβει ο Αγιος.και 3 πολυκατοικιες.

----------


## tzortzisd

Ε καμια φορα ειναι εκνευριστικο..τοσο κοντα αλλα ακατορθωτο

----------

